

Kandan - an open Source alternative to HipChat - selvan
http://kandanapp.com/blog/2013/02/06/kandan-1-dot-0-release-announcement/

======
rogerbinns
It looks like it is browser only. We are currently looking for something like
this that also has a standard protocol like XMPP. Actually all we really want
is for Google Chat to support rooms for apps/business users.

~~~
mweibel
Full disclosure: I built Candy

You could use Candy (<http://candy-chat.github.com/candy>) as a nice web UI
for XMPP MUC (Multi-User-Chat). It supports basic features but is easily
extendable through plugins.

~~~
rogerbinns
Apologies for not being clear. We all already have and use Google Chat.
Failing that there are XMPP clients on all the relevant desktop and mobile
platforms.

The one thing that has the lowest utility is a web based interface to chat
since it essentially doesn't work well in the background in the same way as an
app like Pidgin does.

------
heliodor
I've worked in offices where Skype or Hipchat were used exclusively. There is
nothing that Hipchat can offer for which I'd give up audio and video chat. You
can say people are free to arrange a Skype call if they want, but when a text-
based chat program like Hipchat is the office norm, no one bothers to use any
other medium.

Hipchat is great at what it does, but without audio and video support, I'd
never deploy it in the office.

------
wtracy
The only advantages this seems to have over IRC is the ability to embed images
and videos. Am I missing something?

~~~
mahmoudimus
I've always wondered why is this not a client's responsibility? There must
exist a good IRC client that can recognize links. From there, it can fetch
videos and embed images.

~~~
mehrzad
LimeChat does. Previews images and Youtube videos, also Adium has a plugin for
Youtube.

I have too much free time.

------
RobAley
If you're looking to use it for anything other than unmodified internal use,
be aware that it uses the AGPL license (the "A" at the start being quite
important), and may place restrictions on what you want to do, much more-so
than the GPL.

~~~
grn
I think that AGPL requires you to give source code to the _users_ of the
program. If you use a modified version internally then you'll have to give the
source code to your employees. That isn't as problematic as sharing with the
whole outside world.

Or maybe I misinterpret the license?

~~~
RobAley
No, thats my point, it may only be usable internally, and if modified only if
you trust your staff

------
degenerate
Demo server pleeeeease

~~~
davewongillies
<http://kandan-demo.kandanapp.com>

~~~
jaequery
not working

~~~
fusion94
Yes it is...

~~~
caioariede
It's buggy. Maybe just on Chrome 24.0.1312.52 running on OSX?

~~~
egeozcan
It looks like it's back again.

------
Shank
Does it support HTTPS out of the box? I notice the demo isn't running on it,
which is a deal breaker for an internal communication network.

~~~
scott_w
You may be able to proxy it behind nginx, which does support HTTPS.

Some applications do struggle when running behind a proxy (I'm looking at you
Jira) but my experience tells me that it's harder to break SSL support than
not.

~~~
jbye
We're running JIRA behind nginx with https. To get it to work properly we had
to edit JIRA's server.xml, duplicate the connector but append (e.g.)
proxyPort="8443" and scheme="https". In addition, in JIRA's general settings
you should make sure that the base URL is set to use https to avoid the SSL
warnings.

------
mweibel
Looks really nice though I'd like it more if it would also use XMPP as the
protocol. (Or did I miss that it actually uses it?)

------
DoubleMalt
Are there any plans to support external authentication/authorization methods?

